# A strand of this came with my plants



## ummyeah (Apr 8, 2008)

Any clue?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...tails.php?id=34&category=genus&spec=Cardamine

There you go.


----------



## ummyeah (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

